# 2 speed kickback schwinn hub color bands



## kodyind (Sep 17, 2009)

Can anyone tell me why on schwinn 2 speed kickback hubs that there are different color bands , that does the color mean, i have seen yellow, red and blue or it might have been black. Is it that different models had differeny colors or is it because of the year or what

thanks
jim


----------



## Dakind (Sep 17, 2009)

*Colors of 2 speeds*

The different colors are for different gear ratios.Yellow and Red gear down, making pedaling easier. Blue gears up for pedaling at higher speeds. Red are for 26" wheels and sometimes Yellow as well. Blue and most Yellow are 28 hole for 20" wheels. Blue and Yellow band hubs use a standard bendex brakeshoe and aren't too hard to rebuild.Red uses brake shoes and are a little tricky to rebuild ( so I've been told). I've rebuilt yellow and blue, but not a red yet. I have all three on various bikes.


----------



## kodyind (Sep 17, 2009)

Dakind said:


> The different colors are for different gear ratios.Yellow and Red gear down, making pedaling easier. Blue gears up for pedaling at higher speeds. Red are for 26" wheels and sometimes Yellow as well. Blue and most Yellow are 28 hole for 20" wheels. Blue and Yellow band hubs use a standard bendex brakeshoe and aren't too hard to rebuild.Red uses brake shoes and are a little tricky to rebuild ( so I've been told). I've rebuilt yellow and blue, but not a red yet. I have all three on various bikes.




Dale
     well i have a 1963 jaguar and it has a single speed hub and i want to buy a 2 speed hub for it and i want to make sure i get the right color hub for that year of jaguar 

thanks
jim


----------



## goldz56 (Sep 17, 2009)

*kick back*

I have a Jaguar with a red band kickback


----------



## Dakind (Sep 18, 2009)

*Red Band*

Red Band is what you want. When you get one you can test it by holding the brake arm and turn/shift the sprocket by hand. If it doesn't shift right the index spring is broken/missing. I bought a blue band a while back that wouldn't shift. The spring had been removed. Springs aren't too hard to find though fortunetly.


----------

